# Kann man Lotos-Miniteich so bauen ?



## Claudia & Ludwig (9. Apr. 2008)

Nachdem wir uns von Werner davon überzeugen lassen mussten, dass unsere vorhandenen Teiche für das Pflanzen eines __ Lotos nicht tauglich sind, reift nun die Idee dem oder den Lotos-Pflanzen einen eigenen Mini-Teich zu bauen. Dieser Lotosteich soll von unserer jetzigen Teichanlage völlig unabhängig sein, also ohne Verbindung ....

Da wir keinen geeigneten Platz zum Überwintern haben, wollen wir den Teich so auslegen, dass der Lotos in der kalten Jahreszeit an Ort und Stelle verbleiben kann. Unsere Idee ist folgende:

 ​
Der Lotosteich soll rund, mit einem Durchmesser von 1,50m, werden. Um Frostsicherheit zu gewährleisten, wir wohnen in einem Weinbaugebiet mit gemässigten Wintern, dachten wir, ihn 60 cm tief in die Erde zu graben. Um das "Loch" eine Schicht aus Feldsteinen, so dass eine Gesamttiefe von ca. 80cm erreicht wird. Das Anheben der Wasseroberfläche ca. 20cm über das Erdreich erfolgt nur rein aus optischen Aspekten. Das Gesamtvolumen würde ca. 1.400ltr. betragen.

Auf dem Boden des Teiches würden wir das Substrat ausbringen wollen, in das der/die Lotos ohne weiteren Topf gepflanzt werden soll.

Bevor wir nun zu unseren Fragen an die Spezialisten kommen:
Die Zeichnung ist nur schematisiert, z.B. am oberen Abschluss der Folie und der Ufermatte. Die Zeichnung soll nur unsere Erklärungen verdeulichen, wir hoffen mal, das ist auch so  

So, nun zu den Fragen:
_- macht es überhaupt einen Sinn, einen Lotos-Teich so anzulegen 
- kann man Lotos so gepflanzt "dauerhaft kultivieren"  
- kann der Lotos darin "sicher" überwintern  
- ausser Unterwasserpflanzen schwebt uns keine weitere Bepflanzung vor, - wir dachten an eine wüchsige, oder zwei schwächer wüchige Lotospflanzen, ist das realistisch  
- seht Ihr andere Probleme, die wir nicht berücksichtigt hätten  
- und natürlich: habt Ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge  

Schon mal jetzt herzlichen Dank   für Eure hoffentlich vielen Anregungen ...._


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man Lotos-Miniteich so bauen ?*

Hi Ludwig,

hab mir diss mal so (nach ein paar Bierchen schon) durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Würde mich auch reizen... ich denk nochmal genauer nach.

Aber gleich dazu... sollte man evtl. auch mal an beheizen des Minteiches nachdenken ?? Käme ja nicht viel zusammen, ich meine an Zeit und Kosten. Evtl. son Heizkabel um die Töpfe bzw. durch das Substrat o.ä.

Ich denke mal die Sache sollte machbar sein und ist bestimmt sehr interessant. Naja erstmal Gute Nacht (nagut noch etwas braune Milch mit Schaum). Schmeilieh sind weiter unten...


----------



## Eugen (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man  Lotos-Miniteich so bauen ?*

Hallo  CuL,


ich bin ja in Sachen Lotos ja auch noch "virgo intacta"  
Daher ist mein Wissen nur angelesen.
Trotzdem der Versuch einer Antwort.



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> macht es überhaupt einen Sinn, einen Lotos-Teich so anzulegen
> 
> dauerhaft wird das ohne Heizung wohl kaum funktionieren
> 
> ...




Vielleicht antwortet ja noch StefanB  oder Werner.
Die zwei wüßten mehr


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man  Lotos-Miniteich so bauen ?*

Hallo,

ich finde das Projekt sehr interessant, das könnte funktionieren. Wir werden das mal bei uns in der Gärtnerei ausprobieren. Das ist genau die Art Ideen, die wir bei uns versuchen und vorführen möchten. 

Ich würde aber ohne Heizung arbeiten. Stattdessen würde ich einen mit Noppenfolie bespannten Rahmen machen, der genau darüber passt. Wenn der von Ende März bis zum Auftauchen der Hochblätter auf dem Becken liegt, sollte das ausreichend Wärme geben. Die Winterhärte müsste auch ohne zusätzliche Heizung gegeben sein.

Was aber gar nicht funktionieren wird, sind die Unterwasserpflanzen. Lotos wird so dicht, dass darunter keine Unterwasserpflanzen überleben werden.


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man  Lotos-Miniteich so bauen ?*

Hallo,

hab grad noch gesehen, dass ihr rätselt welches Geschlecht das Wort 'Lotos' hat: es heißt DER Lotos, oder DIE Lotosblume.


----------



## Eugen (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man  Lotos-Miniteich so bauen ?*

Hallo Werner,

das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich in eines meiner Becken den Lotos einpflanzen könnte.
Sie stehen zwar frei, sind aber an der Seite mit 5cm Styropor gedämmt.
Das kleine ist 100x100 und 80 tief.

Könnte ich den Lotos dort frei einpflanzen, oder wäre in einem Kübel doch besser ?
Frei gepflanzt würde er ca 50cm tief stehen.
Ist das nicht zu tief 

Und wie bekomme ich das Wasser ohne Heizung dauerhaft auf ca. 20° ?

Sonne hätte das Becken genug (wenn sie denn mal endlich scheint :evil  )


Ludwigs Idee hat mich sofort fasziniert, ich glaub ich probiers auch.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Lotos


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man  Lotos-Miniteich so bauen ?*

Hallo Eugen,

50 cm Wasserstand ist bei uns zu tief für Lotos. 30 cm Wasserstand gehen gerade noch, bringen aber andererseits die nötige Tiefe für eine sichere Überwinterung. Ideal sind 10 cm Wasserstand, aber das geht bei uns nur im Kübel. Da Lotos aber auch 30 cm dick Erde braucht (und ich meine wirklich ERDE - vergiß beim Lotos einfach alles was Du über nährstoffarmes Substrat im Teich gehört hast), bekommt man bei 60 cm Beckentiefe alles unter einen Hut: 30 cm Substrat, und darüber 30 cm Wasser. Ist das Becken noch tiefer, muss man einfach entsprechend mehr Substrat einfüllen bis nur noch 30 cm Wasserstand übrig sind.

Die notwendige Wassertemperatur hoffe ich durch die Abdeckung mit der Noppenfolie zu erreichen. Das sollte dann den Effekt wie ein kleines Foliengewächshaus haben, und das Wasser im Frühling so weit erwärmen, dass der Lotos in die Gänge kommt. Sobald Hochblätter erscheinen muss die Folie natürlich entfernt werden. Der Vorteil von Ludwig und Dir ist, dass ihr beide im Weinbauklima wohnt. Dort sollte dann im Sommer auch genügend Wärme zusammen kommen, dass es gemeinsam mit der Vorkultur unter der Noppenfolie für eine Blüte reicht. Sobald der Lotos seine Hochblätter entwickelt hat, ist er aus dem gröbsten raus. Wer Kübelkultur macht, der hat den großen Vorteil mit dem Kübel flexibel zu sein und ihn z.B. regengeschützt aufstellen zu können. Im Notfall kann der Kübel während eine wochenlangen Kälteperiode auch wieder zurück in den Wintergarten bis sich das Wetter gebessert hat. Problematisch sind bei uns vor allem wochenlange Regenfälle im Hochsommer. Der Regen kühlt das Wasser in den Teichen ganz schnell ab, und dann ist die Temperatur unten und braucht ewig um wieder zu steigen. Mit einem Kübel passiert Dir das nicht so leicht (und der wird auch sehr schnell wieder warm).


----------



## Eugen (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man  Lotos-Miniteich so bauen ?*

Danke für die Antwort, Werner   

Dann kommt er - wenn er denn kommt   - in einen Kübel, der wiederum in das Becken gestellt wird.
Im Herbst stell ich ihn dann tiefer.
So bin ich flexibel und hab das Rumschleppen nicht.


----------



## Conny (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man  Lotos-Miniteich so bauen ?*

Hallo Werner,

wir warten


----------



## StefanB (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man  Lotos-Miniteich so bauen ?*

Moin zusammen,

soein Lotosteich sieht bestimmt super aus! Schließe mich auch den anderen an, das ihr den Lotos am besten in einem extra Kübel in den Teich stellt, dann kann man den auch im Frühjahr einfacher herausnehmen, um überschüssige Rhizome zu ernten usw.

Habe meine Beiden aauch in Maurerkübeln in das Gewächshausbecken gestellt, funktioniert super!

Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, kommen meine morgen auchmal unters Messer. mal schauen, was so so an Rhizomen gewachsen ist )

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann man  Lotos-Miniteich so bauen ?*

Hi,

ich werde am Wochenende meine Nelumbo lutea aus der Wohnung schmeißen (das veralgte Wasser mieft langsam ). Erstmal müssen sie hiermit auskommen. Selbst wenn ein paar noch eingehen werden, zwei Kübel reichen für den Anfang 

MfG Frank


----------

